# Good bird forum?



## omgdoubletacos (Jan 13, 2013)

My family and I just got a 4 month old cockatiel yesterday. And I was just looking for a good forum like this one! I love being able to share my tortoise's adventures with everyone and would love to do the same with our tiel, Sunny. If you guys think that there are enough tiel lovers here I'll just stick here for him! Thanks in advance.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Jan 13, 2013)

My family and I just got a 4 month old cockatiel yesterday. And I was just looking for a good forum like this one! I love being able to share my tortoise's adventures with everyone and would love to do the same with our tiel, Sunny. If you guys think that there are enough tiel lovers here I'll just stick here for him! Thanks in advance.


Heres a pic!


----------



## wellington (Jan 13, 2013)

He's very cute and pretty. I head a tiel years ago. Great little birds.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know of any in the "forum" format, however if you go to the YAHOOgroups home page, they have quite a few birds groups to join.

But you're never going to find something like our forum...we're one of a kind!!


groups.yahoo.com, then I put in birds in the search space, then cockateil when I got to the bird section:

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=cockateil&submit=Search


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol thanks! I know I can't find one just like this. It is definitely one of a kind. I'm so glad I found this one for my turtles when I had them, and now for my tort! 

And sunny is a great bird already! We got him from a lady who hand fed the whole clutch. So taming him took about 5 minutes. And he's already catching on to the wolf whistle! And when he starts to do it he gets excited and flies circles around the room and then lands on my little sister's shoulder! He has grown very attached to her in this short time.


----------



## BowandWalter (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha! My boy can whistle the Pirates of the Caribbean sound track, say Austin Powers quotes, and mimic the microwave, among other things. Just you wait! Their chatty little things, if you spend a lot of time with them they even pick up a very botched sense of language.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea, he gets handled everyday. While I'm getting ready in the morning for work I let him sit in the bathroom by the mirror with me. And when I get home he's on my shoulder from when I get home until about 7:30 or 8, which is his bedtime.


----------



## Svetlana'smom (Jan 15, 2013)

Bird channel has a good one and Florida Parrot Rescue used to have one but I haven't been on it in over a year. Congratulations on your new feathered baby.


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, I found one that seems to be pretty good.


----------

